# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  كيف اتصل بالدكتور عادل؟

## مصراوى

عزيزى دكتور عادل ازيك
لى قريب يود عرض ابنه الشاب عليك
برجاء التكرم بتزويدى برقم العيادة وعنوانها
وتقبل تحياتى

----------


## د.عادل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الفاضل الاستاذ / اسـلام شمس الدين ، باسم جميع اعضاء المنتدى وزواره اشكرك جزيل الشكر على جهودك المستمرة بالمنتدى والمجلة ، وادعو الله العلي القدير لك بدوام التوفيق والنجاح.
لك جزيل الشكر اخي الفاضل
وكل عام وانت بخير وصحة وسعادة*

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : مصراوى_ 
> *عزيزى دكتور عادل ازيك
> لى قريب يود عرض ابنه الشاب عليك
> برجاء التكرم بتزويدى برقم العيادة وعنوانها
> وتقبل تحياتى*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استاذي الفاضل اخي / مصراوى
ادعو الله العلي القدير ان تكون بصحة جيدة واحسن حال
يسعدني ويشرفني تقديم يد المساعدة
انا مقيم حاليا خارج مصر
رقم هاتفي عند الاستاذ / اسلام شمس الدين 
مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## مصراوى

د عادل
ارجو ان ترسل لى رقم الهاتف ولو برسالة خاصة
مع الشكر

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هلالالالالالا بأخى الحبيب مصراوى  :9:

ومشكور أخوى د / عادل الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويبارك لنا فيك  :9:

ويا مصراوى ابقى هات النمرة من اسلام زى ما قال د /  عادل مفيش مشكلة يعنى  :9:


تحياتى لك وللجميع  

وكل سنة وأنتم بخير :8:

*

----------


## roza

اخي العزيز مستشاري النفسي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد

لك مني جزيل الشكر على ماتتحفنا به من الفوائد التي نحن بحاجه لها كاالماء في حياتنا والتي لو ألتفت اليها معظم البشر لتمكنا من حل90% من مشاكلنا لأن والذي يجهله كثير من الناس ان اساس مشكلاتنا تنبع من داخلنا وليس ممن هو حولنا 

ثانيا انا اريد عرض مشكلتي وارجو من الله ان يعطيك سعة الصدر لسماعها وتقبلها وهي سوف تصلك على اجزاءولكن ان امكن ان تبعث لي ايميلك لأن الأيميل الموجود لم يفتح معي ان امكن ولك مني الشكر الجزيل

----------


## د.عادل

> ثانيا انا اريد عرض مشكلتي وارجو من الله ان يعطيك سعة الصدر لسماعها وتقبلها وهي سوف تصلك على اجزاءولكن ان امكن ان تبعث لي ايميلك لأن الأيميل الموجود لم يفتح معي ان امكن ولك مني الشكر الجزيل


مرحباً بكي في المنتدى ويسعدنا دائماً التواصل معكي.
يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص بالمنتدى ، او على البريد المدون باسفل الرسالة ، او على الايميل alhemaid@hotmail.com
تمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق.

----------


## ساسى

[B]السلام عليكم يا دكتور عادل
كنت عاوزة اسال حضرتك هل ممكن ابعث لحضرتك باسالة على الايمل الخاص؟
alhemaid@msn.com
وحكون شاكرة جدا  
انا طالبة فى جامعة عين شمس واعانى من بعض المشاكل بس مش عارفة هل عندى اكتئاب فعلا ولا دة وهم؟؟؟؟؟
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## د.عادل

> [B]السلام عليكم يا دكتور عادل
> كنت عاوزة اسال حضرتك هل ممكن ابعث لحضرتك باسالة على الايمل الخاص؟
> alhemaid@msn.com
> وحكون شاكرة جدا  
> انا طالبة فى جامعة عين شمس واعانى من بعض المشاكل بس مش عارفة هل عندى اكتئاب فعلا ولا دة وهم؟؟؟؟؟


اهلا بكي ، الكثير يفضل عرض مشاكله او ما يعاني منه على الخاص او بالبريد الالكتروني، لذا كتبت ايميلي اسفل توقيعي حتى يكون متاح لمن يرغب في الاستشارة او الاستفسار.
لكي خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي بدوام الصحة والعافية.

----------


## بهجه

السلام عليكم 

انا عضوه جديده بالمنتدى واسمي الحزينه وقد قمت بكل الاجراءات المطلوبه واستطيع الدخول عند كتابه اللاسم وكلمة المرور ولكن عند رغبتي بأضافه رد او المشاركه وبعد كتابتي للموضوع اضغط على ارسل تظهر لي لافته تخبرني بأني لم اقول بتسجيل الدخول

----------


## بهجه

ارجو المساعده

السلام عليكم..
تحياتي للجميع.. اود الاستفسار عن شيء وهو عند رغبتي بأرسال رساله خاصه لا استطيع ، حيث اني اقوم بطباعة الرسالة وعند الضغط على ارسل تظهر لي علامه تخبرني بأني لم اقوم بتسجيل الدخول، وقد قمت بأرسال رساله الى المشرف العام ابن البلد ولا اعلم هل  تم الارسال بنجاح ام لا.. مع العلم اني استطيع المشاركه بالمنتدى فقط ولا تظهر لي مثل هذه العلامه.
ارجو المساعده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمسمة

> ارجو المساعده
> 
> السلام عليكم..
> تحياتي للجميع.. اود الاستفسار عن شيء وهو عند رغبتي بأرسال رساله خاصه لا استطيع ، حيث اني اقوم بطباعة الرسالة وعند الضغط على ارسل تظهر لي علامه تخبرني بأني لم اقوم بتسجيل الدخول، وقد قمت بأرسال رساله الى المشرف العام ابن البلد ولا اعلم هل  تم الارسال بنجاح ام لا.. مع العلم اني استطيع المشاركه بالمنتدى فقط ولا تظهر لي مثل هذه العلامه.
> ارجو المساعده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا ابقى دايما خدى بالك انك تسيبى علامة الصح بتاعة تذكر تسجيل الدخول لانك لما بتطولى فى الكتابة المنتدى بيسجلك خروج لوحده واعتقد ان دة ممكن يكون سبب المشكلة
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة ::

----------


## بهجه

السلام عليكم اختي سمسمه
فعلا انا دايما اشيل علامة الصح  لاني اعتقد انها ستظل مكتوبه على طول حتى بعد تسجيل الخروج اي تصبح مخزنه ، وفعلا لاحظت اني عندما اطول قليلا بالمنتدى فجأه اصبح خارج المنتدى 

شكرا لك الان عرفت السبب
تحياتي لك عزيزتي ::

----------


## كتكوته

هل ممكن يا دكتور عادل ان ارسل مشكلتي في رساله خاصه لحضرتك ؟

----------


## د.عادل

> هل ممكن يا دكتور عادل ان ارسل مشكلتي في رساله خاصه لحضرتك ؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
دائماً احرص على ان ترك مساحة خالية بالرسائل الخاصة لاتمكن من تلقي الرسائل الخاصة.
وكذلك عنواني البريدي اسفل توقيعي لمن يريد مراسلتي عن طريق الايميل.
من مميزات منتدانا انه لا يشترط المشاركة للإطلاع على مواضيعه.
فيأتيني استفسارات كثيرة على الايميل والخاص، وادعو الله العلي القدير ان اوفق والا اقصر في مد يد العون للجميع.

اهلاً بك في المنتدى وفي انتظارك دائماً.

----------


## zizo1986

دكتور عادل
أرجوا أن تخبرني بطريقة استطيع أن اتصل بها بك شخصيا" لأنه أمر مهم للغاية .. يكاد يكون مسألة حياة أو موت بلا أدني مبالغة

----------


## د.عادل

> دكتور عادل
> أرجوا أن تخبرني بطريقة استطيع أن اتصل بها بك شخصيا" لأنه أمر مهم للغاية .. يكاد يكون مسألة حياة أو موت بلا أدني مبالغة


تمت مخاطبة الاخ زيزو وإقناعه بعدم التهور.
اتمنى ان يداوم على المشاركة معنا.
لكي تحياتي اخي الكريم.   ::

----------


## clever_cat

السلام عليكم دكتور عادل انا اكيد عندى استفسارات كتير اتشرف انى اعرفها منك كمصدر موثوق منه لكن الاول انا محتاجه افهم طريقه التعامل مع الموقع لان انا لسه عضوه جديده. وشكرا

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم دكتور عادل انا اكيد عندى استفسارات كتير اتشرف انى اعرفها منك كمصدر موثوق منه لكن الاول انا محتاجه افهم طريقه التعامل مع الموقع لان انا لسه عضوه جديده. وشكرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى ان تكوني توصلتي لطريقة التعامل مع الموقع
اهلاً وسهلاً وفي انتظارك دائماً
 ::

----------


## semsema11

::   السلام عليكم 
ازك يا دكتور عادل بشكرك جدا على ردك على رسالتى وجزك الله خيرا واتمنى ان ترسلى الاميل الخاص بيك لكى اقدر ان اتوصل معاك
بشكرك جدا

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم 
> ازك يا دكتور عادل بشكرك جدا على ردك على رسالتى وجزك الله خيرا واتمنى ان ترسلى الاميل الخاص بيك لكى اقدر ان اتوصل معاك
> بشكرك جدا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر لكي اخي الكريمة على مشاركتك معنا.
ايميلي : alhemaid@msn.com
لكي تحياتي وتقديري.

----------


## WHITE GIRL

أنا White Girl 
سمعت كتير عن حضرتك وأود بشدة عرض أشياء خاصة جدا بى دون عرضها لذلك إذا امكن أن تتسم بالسرية التامة برجاء الرد على الميل الخاصبى

----------


## د.عادل

> أنا White Girl 
> سمعت كتير عن حضرتك وأود بشدة عرض أشياء خاصة جدا بى دون عرضها لذلك إذا امكن أن تتسم بالسرية التامة برجاء الرد على الميل الخاصبى


اهلا وسهلا بكي اختي الكريمة
يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص بالمنتدى ، او إرسال ايميلك على عنواني التالي:
alhemaid@msn.com

للجميع تحياتي

----------


## sun shine

أتساءل أين د/ عادل ؟ 
فقد كان على تواصل دائم و قدم لي يد المعونة في أشياء كتيرة و لكن فجأة و على غير العادة انقطع تواصله معي لعل المانع خير 
أريد الإطمئنان فحسب 
Sun shine

----------


## sun shine

أتساءل أين د/ عادل
فقد كان على تواصل دائم معي و قدم لي يد المعونة في أشياء كثيرة و لكن فجأة و على غير العادة انقطع اتصاله بي لعل المانع يكون خيرا .
أريد الإطمئنان فحسب .
ٍٍSun shine

----------


## د.عادل

> أتساءل أين د/ عادل
> فقد كان على تواصل دائم معي و قدم لي يد المعونة في أشياء كثيرة و لكن فجأة و على غير العادة انقطع اتصاله بي لعل المانع يكون خيرا .
> أريد الإطمئنان فحسب .
> ٍٍSun shine


لكي جزيل الشكر لاهتمامك وسؤوالك الغالي
اعتذر عن تأخيري في الرد لسفري وانشغالي.
يسعدني التواصل معكم دائماً.
وادعو الله العلي القدير ان يوفقني ويقدرني لمد يد العون للجميع.
اكرر شكري وتحياتي وتقديري.
 :f2:

----------


## نهى333

مسااااااااء الخيييييييير عليكم جميعااااا..

كيف حالك يا دكتور ان شاء الله تكون بالف صحه وسلامة..

يا دكتور انا ارسلت لك اكثر من مرة ولكن ماجاوبتنيش..
على الايميل الموجود في المنتدى..

ممكن اعرف السبب؟؟
  اختكم نهى..

----------


## د.عادل

> مسااااااااء الخيييييييير عليكم جميعااااا..
> كيف حالك يا دكتور ان شاء الله تكون بالف صحه وسلامة..
> يا دكتور انا ارسلت لك اكثر من مرة ولكن ماجاوبتنيش..
> على الايميل الموجود في المنتدى..
> ممكن اعرف السبب؟؟
>   اختكم نهى..


مساء النور
هذا الموضوع اسمه سؤوال وجواب في الامراض النفسية، وطرح للإجابة على الاسئلة المتعلقة بالامراض النفسية.
ان كان لكي اي استفسار او سؤوال عن الامراض النفسية فاسئليه وسأجيب عنه سواء هنا او في الايميل.
عدا ذلك فاعتذر للجميع عن عدم ردي.
اتمنى ان يكون الامر واضح.

----------

